# BPM Studio 4 Profi



## AvS (6. Mai 2002)

Moins,

also weiss jemand ein paar Kniffe oder Tutorials um damit zu arbeiten ? Ich hab es erst seit wenigen Tagen und habe keine Ahnung was ich damit anstellen kann oder wie es überhaupt geht !

Danke für Hilfe

AvS


----------



## Arno (27. Mai 2002)

Hi AvS!

Besuch doch mal folgende Seite:

http://www.alcatech.com

Hier bekommst Du das deutsche Handbuch zum runterladen.
Übrigens sehr gut geschrieben und sehr verständig.

Du wirst überrascht sein, was Du mit dem Proggi alles 
anstellen kannst. 


Gruß

Arno


----------



## AvS (27. Mai 2002)

Oh Danke !

Hatte gar nicht mehr an eine Antwort gedacht  

AvS


----------



## silverdisco (16. April 2004)

*BPM Studio*

BPM Studio ist eines der besten bzw. für mich das beste Prog. der Welt! Ich lege seit Jahren schon damit auf! Du kannst alles machen was ein Veranstaltungs DJ (kein Disco-DJ) brauch! Man brauch nicht lang um sich reinzufinden! Ich würd dir aber raten nicht gerade eine gecrackte version zu fahren Es ist verwerflich für Alcatech und ist auch richtig so


----------

